# سيارات امريكية للبيع، سياره ارمادا 2013 Nissan Armada SV



## cars102 (4 سبتمبر 2014)

[FONT=&quot]سيارات للبيع_ للبيع سيارة_للبيع_معروض للبيع_سيارات مستعملة للبيع_للبيع سيارات مستعملة_سيارات امريكية للبيع_سيارات مستعملة_للبيع سيارات[/FONT]
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*يسعد مؤسسة بوابة المصدر لاستيراد جميع السيارات والشاحنات والمعدات الثقيله بانواعها*
*ان تقدم لكم احد العروض المميزه*
*عرض سيارةNissan Armada SV*
*الموديل:2013*
*حالة السيارة : مستعملة*
*تواجد السيارة : امريكا*
*اللون الخارجي :فضي*
*اللون الداخلي :رمادي*
*المحرك :8 سلند*
*دفع رباعي
*
*ممشاها:*28,718 mi. 
*السعر: 108000ريال سعودى ( لا يشمل الجمرك)*
*السياره نظيفه خاليه من الصدمات والحوادث*

*للتواصل مرسلتنا على*
*[email protected]*
*او التواصل مع *
*ابو عقاب واتساب 0546878989*
*زياره موقعنا *
*www.fromusatoksa.com*

*ارجوا مراعاة فرق التوقيت بين السعودية وامريكا لذا نرجوا ان يكون الاتصال من بعد صلاة العشاء الى الفجر بتوقيت السعودية "*
*معلومات اضافية =*
*السيارة موجودة بأمريكا وتصل حسب الطلب … مدة وصول السيارة من 45 – 60 يوم من تاريخ الشراء وتوقيع العقد لدينا بالمؤسسة . العقد المبرم سيضمن السيارة من حيث البودي والماكينة والجير والد فرنس الجمرك 5 % من قيمة السياره*

*للمزيد *
*تويتر*
*https://twitter.com/ExporterGate*
* او منتدنا *
*http://fromusatoksa.com/forum/forum.php*

*او الفيس *
*https://www.facebook.com/exportergate?ref=hl*

*او الانستقرام *
*http://instagram.com/exportgate*










































































































C


----------

